# HTML Tabellen Problem!



## sLaM (6. August 2002)

also da mein thread einfach gelöscht wurde muss ich es wieder öffnen!

die schwarzen ränder habe ich hinbekommen was man ja nicht sehen kann da es die alte html ist ich wollte nur noch wissen wie ich es hibekomme das sie 2 anfangstabellen gleich auf sind!

also das nicht immer die einer höher ist als die andere wenn man mal eine tabelle vergrößert!

hier die htmlseite: HTML-SEITE


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (7. August 2002)

der wurde doch nicht gelöscht,ARG

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21558


----------



## Kaprolactam (7. August 2002)

So, Slammy, genuch is genuch. Verbringe erstmal ein paar Stunden mit der Lektüre von selfhtml, dann werden sich alle deine Fragen von selber klären. Hier gibts Anleitungen zur Problemlösung und hilfe bei konkreten Problemstellungen, aber das setzt Eigeninitative voraus die du offenbar noch nicht besitzt... Setz dich auf deine vier Buchstaben und informier dich, bevor du hier alles mit Fragen zupflasterst die du dir problemlos durch etwas Engagement selber beantworten könntest. Das gilt für das Photoshop-Forum so sehr wie für hier.

/Kaprolactam


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. August 2002)

punkt 01: ich hab den ersten thread nicht gelöscht, sondern geschlossen. 
punkt 02: in dem ersten thread wurde alles erklärt.
punkt 03: es wurde sogar mehrfach erklärt.
punkt 04: es gibt ein handbuch namens selfhtml.
punkt 05: es gibt eine suchenfunktion.
punkt 06: alles wissenswerte steht im ersten thread. das sollte jetzt bei jedem angekommen sein.  
punkt 07: man kann wenigstens versuchen, selber zu denken.
punkt 08: siehe beitrag von kapro.
punkt 09: ende der diskussion.
punkt 10: danke kapro.


----------

